# Naked 100 tobacco flavors



## elvin119 (19/9/18)

Hi, anyone know where i can buy this locally please ?






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/9/18)

elvin119 said:


> Hi, anyone know where i can buy this locally please ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/naked-100-american-patriot/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/9/18)

@elvin119 

If you Google these words, "naked 100 tobacco e liquid south africa" you'll see who has stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------

